# Forum permission changes and post counts



## Shaun (20 Oct 2013)

We've previously used people's post count as criteria for awarding access to certain forums - Classifieds, Current Affairs and Debates, and Discounts/Shopping being the main ones.

However as more and more spurious posts have been made to gain quick access to these forums I've experimented with ways to negate this and have changed the usergroup promotions to work on a timed basis now instead; with an initial restriction to just the _cycling_ parts of the forum for the first few posts.

(If anyone manages to work out how to manipulate _time _to get early access, please let me be the first one you tell!! )

So, here's how it now works:

*Brand new members* will have their first five posts spam-checked by the moderator team and will be able to read everything except the _Discounts_ & _Current Affairs_ forums. However, they will _not_ be able to post in the Cafe, Games or Classifieds forums at this initial stage.

The first five posts _must_ be completed before any additional account upgrades are applied; any time-based upgrades will be held back and applied _after_ the fifth post.

Once the first five posts have been approved members can post in the _Cafe_ and _Games_ forums, and can see (and post in) the Discounts / Retailer forum.

After *30 days* accounts will be eligible for posting in the _Classifieds_ forums.

After *60 days* accounts will be eligible for viewing and posting in CA&D. [Reduced from 182 days]

Cheers,
Shaun 

*Note:* In addition to these changes I have also reactivated post counting in a number of forums where it had been previously disabled and made a couple of forums guest viewable again.


----------

